# مسابقات منتديات الكنيسة الحصرية



## بايبل333 (7 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]سلام  المسيح 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أخباركم اى أخواتى :big31:
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في مسابقات مسيحية للمنتدى بفكر أعملها معكم :new8:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]جميلة وشيقة وعملية  وندرس كلمة ربنا مع بعض:11_9_10[1]: 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى كروت شحن كمان :114ev::018A1D~146:
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهيكون تحت أشراف روك طبعاً :941hf::36_1_4:
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف علية 
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]المسابقة الاولى
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مسابقة فى رسالة غلاطية  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (7 مايو 2020)

متابع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

ايه دا يا جماعه 
اهذا حقا حقيقي ؟!
مسابقه كدا مره واحده -- مش مرتين ههههه
كروت الشحن يا باشا لازم تبقى متنوعه يعنى اورنج على فودافون على اتصالات يعنى كولكشن يدى اكشن هههههه
طب عايزين غير كروت الشحن ناكل عيش المصممين الى هنا --
يعنى الى هيكسب هيبقه له تصميم من عياد مثلا ههههه باسمه اهداء من المنتدى --
يعنى ممكن افكار كدا جميله إضافيه--
 المهم مبدئيا مبادره جميله ----الرب يبارك عملك و مبادرتك--
 مفيش مستحيل 

منور يا استاذ روك 

متابعه طبعا و ممكن كمان ابقى مشاركه --
اروح اشوف المسابقه الاول هههه


----------



## بايبل333 (9 مايو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كروت الشحن يا باشا لازم تبقى متنوعه يعنى اورنج على فودافون على اتصالات يعنى كولكشن يدى اكشن هههههه




:36_11_13::070104~242:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> :36_11_13::070104~242:




:327ge:


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)

فكرة حلووووة 
اكيد متابعة ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مايو 2020)

كلدانية قال:


> فكرة حلووووة
> اكيد متابعة ​



الفكرة حلوة مفيش كلام بس حساها بدون جوايز ههههههههه وده مش كويس ههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 مايو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> متابع




وأنا من موقعي هذا أطالب برفع الحظر من عند الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود​​​​. 
وكلي رجاء في استجابتكم السريعة حيث أننا نعرف عنكم قلبكم الملئ بالمحبة والتسامح:Love_Letter_Send: 

كفاية كدة بقا يا زعيم محتاجين المنتدى ينشط من تاني 
واتمني مواضيع الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود  تشفع له عندكم وتدعم  ثقله بالمنتدي


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2020)

شكرا يا اخت AL MALEKA HELANA على اهتمامك
بس المووع هنا عن المسابقات وليس رفع حظر الأعضاء.


اذا كن لديكِ طلب شخصي فيا حبذا يكون برسالة على الخاص.
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2020)

في الانتظار يا *بايبل333*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 مايو 2020)

My Rock قال:


> شكرا يا اخت AL MALEKA HELANA على اهتمامك
> بس المووع هنا عن المسابقات وليس رفع حظر الأعضاء.
> 
> 
> ...



لااااااااا يا فندم معنديش اي طلب شخصي لذاتي او لمنفعتي الشخصية علي الإطلاق 
طلبي بعودة الاستاذ عبود ماهو إلا طلب (رحمة وخير) لطرفين :-
المنتدي والمتمثل بحضرتك ، والاستاذ عبود كوفاء للصداقة 

انا مجرد فاعل خير وحمامة سلام فقط لاغير وليس لي اي منفعه شخصية علي الإطلاق

وكون اني اكتب طلبي هنا في موضوع المسابقات  :-
ليس تشتيتاً للموضوع ولكنه يرجع الي ان الهدف واحد ، سواء عودة الاستاذ عبود او عمل المسابقات وهو ((تنشيط المنتدي))

ولك جزيل الشكر لردك وحرية الرفض او الاستجابة ، 
ولا يكون بيننا خصام :Love_Letter_Open:
سلام المسيح معك اخي الحبيب


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2020)

*مسابقة فى رسالة غلاطية*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 مايو 2020)

متابع 
بشغف
بس عايزين كروت دولية  علشان محظورين


----------

